# Twins - Due Sept/OCt



## lucysmummy

Hi all,

I am expecting twins EDD 8th Oct and wondered if there was anyone else expecting twins around the same time so we can swap stories. :haha:


----------



## arj

Well Im expecting twins but a couple months ahead of you, due 14th August at 40 weeks so im picking end of July some time. Do you know if yours are fraternal or identical?


----------



## lucysmummy

We are having Fraternal and I am hoping for a girl and a boy this time as I have a little girl so a boy would be lovely.

I am suffering so bad with MS at the moment its awful, I just hope it ends sometime soon.

How are you managing with your other kids while pregnant, I bet you are worn out.


----------



## chloe11

how exciting hun!! bet u cant wait!!! 

and bet ur little girl is so excited! have you told her she is having two siblings??? 

all the best hun! i am due a lot sooner than you but still will keep up with your updates etc! hehehe!! 

i am so excited! its our firsts so we are extra excited!!! 

anyways welcome here!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx <3


----------



## lucysmummy

I am really excited and we told her mummy was having two babies but i arent sure how much she took in ha.

When are you due?
Do you know what you are having?


----------



## chloe11

lucysmummy said:


> I am really excited and we told her mummy was having two babies but i arent sure how much she took in ha.
> 
> When are you due?
> Do you know what you are having?

awww adorable! i am sure if she hasnt slowly slowly she will! and well, when they are here, it will be fab!!! hehehe!!!

i am due 17th may (ill be 40 weeks then)! but of course they might come early!! i am so excited!!!!

we are having two beautiful boys!!! woohooo!!  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## arj

lucysmummy said:


> We are having Fraternal and I am hoping for a girl and a boy this time as I have a little girl so a boy would be lovely.
> 
> I am suffering so bad with MS at the moment its awful, I just hope it ends sometime soon.
> 
> How are you managing with your other kids while pregnant, I bet you are worn out.

Yea the 1st trimester was tiring, specially over Christmas etc, I was milking cows starting at 5:30 am, and also it was school/kindy holidays!!. I had MS for a week and a half about 6weeks. I didnt know or feel like I was having twins tho. Found out at 13 weeks just as the tiredness went away! I feel back to normal now, good energy levels but gaining weight like a mad thing, and my tummy is growing fast! My two kids keep me busy but at leas they are toilet trained and can dress themselves etc and one is at school. 

I am hoping for a girl and boy too! 50 percent chance we will! Ill be happy with 2 healthy babies regardless tho. :)


----------



## MsNiki

I am due Sept 28th but ill prolly go at the end of Aug!


----------



## campbell06

im due aug 31st with identical twins, dont know yet what they are but hoping for girls since i have 2 sons already. Im 13 weeks and my morning sickness is gone i had it so bad till about 12 weeks then this past week i feel great and i even have some energy back! But so exciteing! congrats i hope you get a boy and a girl :)


----------



## tweety pie

I am due 17th july and still feeling really tired and getting a nice sized bump.


----------



## CaliGirl35

I am due October 2nd! :) And so far have had no symptoms really, other than going to bed earlier and sore boobs on an off, that have gotten bigger!?
I just had my 8 1/2 week scan yesterday and both babies were measuring 9w0d..we also got to hear both heartbeats, it was the best sounds ever!!!! :happydance:


----------



## whiskey

Hi Lucysmummy,:hi:

My twins are due on the 7th October!:baby::baby: I was successful on my 3rd IUI. Would love to be bump buddies.

Sorry to hear about your MS. I've had none - which is slightly worrying me. Got my 9 week scan this Friday. When's your next scan?


----------



## CaliGirl35

Whiskey- I feel the same way as you!!! No ms, my boobs don't hurt anymore, basically just more tired than normal, constipation, and I have cramping daily from stretching, along with a heavy feeling in my uterus off and on throughout the day :shrug: 

I had a scan last friday and like I said both were fine and measuring 9w0d and I will be 9w tomorrow. I go for another scan on the 6th.. so a week from today...and this was my 4th iui! :)


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hi! I was shocked but sooo happy to find out we are expecting twins around 19th October! :happydance: I didn't have any fertility treatment so we are completely stunned! I had a scan last week, they were measuring 5w5d & 5w6d so no heartbeat found as it was still a bit early - praying there are 2 heartbeats visible at this weeks scan (will be exactly one week later) Fx'd!!

I already have a perfect little girl who is coming up to 15 months :cloud9:

Congrats to you all! Happy & healthy twin pregnancies for us all!! X


----------



## lucysmummy

CaliGirl35 said:


> I am due October 2nd! :) And so far have had no symptoms really, other than going to bed earlier and sore boobs on an off, that have gotten bigger!?
> I just had my 8 1/2 week scan yesterday and both babies were measuring 9w0d..we also got to hear both heartbeats, it was the best sounds ever!!!! :happydance:

I am so jealous of no symptoms, I seem to have got double MS compared with last time!

I have another scan on Friday so I am hoping all is well and they are measuring ok but not sure if we will get to hear the heartbeats.


----------



## lucysmummy

whiskey said:


> Hi Lucysmummy,:hi:
> 
> My twins are due on the 7th October!:baby::baby: I was successful on my 3rd IUI. Would love to be bump buddies.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your MS. I've had none - which is slightly worrying me. Got my 9 week scan this Friday. When's your next scan?

Hi,

I'd love a bump buddy, I have been on the other chats and everyone seems to be having singles so I cant really compare so it will be nice to have someone due at the same time going through the same.

My scan is on Friday as well!! :happydance:

IS this your first?


----------



## CaliGirl35

lucysmummy said:


> whiskey said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lucysmummy,:hi:
> 
> My twins are due on the 7th October!:baby::baby: I was successful on my 3rd IUI. Would love to be bump buddies.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your MS. I've had none - which is slightly worrying me. Got my 9 week scan this Friday. When's your next scan?
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'd love a bump buddy, I have been on the other chats and everyone seems to be having singles so I cant really compare so it will be nice to have someone due at the same time going through the same.
> 
> My scan is on Friday as well!! :happydance:
> 
> IS this your first?Click to expand...

I'd love some twin bump buddies also! :) 

Is this both your first scans on Friday? 

My next one is a week from today, and it seems like that is FOREVER away!! lol


----------



## zee1984

Hi
Im due Sept 30-Oct 1st- doctor thinks that i'll have the babies a bit earlier.

we're expecting identical twins. Pregnancy so far has been great.. I usually experience MS in the moring and sometimes in the late evening but nothing too bad...

This is my first pregancy and I swear i am showing already. I can't fit into any of my old pants.. i've already had to purchase materity pants and shirts. I've only gained 6 pounds since I found out that we're expecting so its not like im gaining mad weight and my belly is sooo cute!!!!!

Did anyone else start showing early?? 

ALSO- We were told that our twins are identical however they share the same placenta.. has any one experienced this in the past.. they say its a higher risk pregancy and since hearing that I can't seem to relax...


----------



## arj

zee1984 said:


> Hi
> Im due Sept 30-Oct 1st- doctor thinks that i'll have the babies a bit earlier.
> 
> we're expecting identical twins. Pregnancy so far has been great.. I usually experience MS in the moring and sometimes in the late evening but nothing too bad...
> 
> This is my first pregancy and I swear i am showing already. I can't fit into any of my old pants.. i've already had to purchase materity pants and shirts. I've only gained 6 pounds since I found out that we're expecting so its not like im gaining mad weight and my belly is sooo cute!!!!!
> 
> Did anyone else start showing early??
> 
> ALSO- We were told that our twins are identical however they share the same placenta.. has any one experienced this in the past.. they say its a higher risk pregancy and since hearing that I can't seem to relax...

I reckon I felt bloated at 4 weeks! Didnt gain anything till 8 weeks, but from 8 to 16 weeks I gained 11lbs!!! I feel like a whale already! My bump kinda stayed the same from 4 weeks till about 13, then started popping out big time! People still say I look small tho for twins... I just say "you wait"!


----------



## lucysmummy

Hi Ladies,

Had my 9 week scan today and I have a healthy baby but the 2nd one hasnt grown at all and the nurse said it will just reabsorb and she didnt even bother to look for a heartbeat. Apparently this is really common but still not very nice.
I feel really strange cos I saw my healthy baby wiggling its little arm stumps at me but then no baby number 2 so I feel sad and happy rolled into one.

Hope you are all doing well


----------



## redmovie

lucysmummy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Had my 9 week scan today and I have a healthy baby but the 2nd one hasnt grown at all and the nurse said it will just reabsorb and she didnt even bother to look for a heartbeat. Apparently this is really common but still not very nice.
> I feel really strange cos I saw my healthy baby wiggling its little arm stumps at me but then no baby number 2 so I feel sad and happy rolled into one.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well


I am so sorry to hear your news, I can only imagine what you are feeling and going threw. :hugs:


----------



## arj

Oh Im sorry that happened. :hugs:


----------



## CaliGirl35

Lucy- Im sorry to hear your news.. I am happy to hear that your other little one is healthy and strong. :hugs:


----------



## whiskey

lucysmummy - I'm so, so sorry to hear that :hugs::hugs:
But good to hear that your little one is healthy and strong.


----------



## Smm3

Hi, I just found out I am pregnant with twins. I am 7w3d, due Oct. 20. I have a 3 year old girl too. We are very excited, but I am also driving myself crazy. I had 2 miscarriages before this pregnancy. I just pray everything goes well. I am taking lovenox injections (blood thinner), Crinone 8% vaginally(progesterone), folic acid and of course my pre-natal vitamins.

I started having some cramping today in my lower abdomen, anyone else having early cramping? 

Thanks and best wishes for a healthy pregnancy to all.


----------



## chloe11

congrats hun!!! 

hopefully someone can come along and help, i didnt really have any crampy feelings! but thats just me! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
all the best!


----------



## kcoennen

Smm3 said:


> Hi, I just found out I am pregnant with twins. I am 7w3d, due Oct. 20. I have a 3 year old girl too. We are very excited, but I am also driving myself crazy. I had 2 miscarriages before this pregnancy. I just pray everything goes well. I am taking lovenox injections (blood thinner), Crinone 8% vaginally(progesterone), folic acid and of course my pre-natal vitamins.
> 
> I started having some cramping today in my lower abdomen, anyone else having early cramping?
> 
> Thanks and best wishes for a healthy pregnancy to all.

I had cramping in the beginning, around how far along you are. I still get cramping every once in a while. My doctor said it's just everything stretching out. No need to worry unless it takes your breath away and there is bleeding with it.


----------



## arj

Yea I had cramping, especially from 7 to 10 weeks! I thought it was something wrong with me as I dditn have that with the other two kids but then found out it was twins! Must be things all stretching really fast


----------



## Smm3

Good to know the cramping this early is normal. I am also very hungry all day long. It seems no matter what I eat I am still hungry. Hopefully this passes.


----------



## chloe11

oh yeah about hunger especially the first 4 months i was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HUNGRY I WOULD LITERALLY EAT ALL day!!! it was amazing the amount of food i consumed! i still eat a lot but the first 4 months i was just starving all the time!! hehe!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smm3

When did you start showing with your twins?


----------



## kcoennen

I started showing at 7 weeks and were in maternity pants by 8 weeks.


----------



## Smm3

I am almost 8 weeks and I really am not showing yet. Although my pants are starting to get snug. I have a Dr's appt Monday. Can't wait, so excited. I pray all goes well.


----------



## chloe11

i didnt start showing till about 20 weeks or so!! i thought i was, and for me i prob was slightly but noone would be able to tell till after 20 weeks that i was even preg!!! let alone twins! even now people are shocked when i say twins! lol! i feel huge though!!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smm3

Hi ladies, how is everyone feeling? I am now in my 8th week, I have a doctors appt Monday. I am so excited, but a little nervous because I have had 2 miscarriages before this pregnancy. I am still nauseous throughout the day and my BB are sore so that makes me feel like things will be ok. I still don't feel like I am showing, my hubby thinks I am but I don't see it. 

I hope you are all feeling well. xoxo


----------



## CaliGirl35

Good luck with your scan on Monday! I had a mmc in Nov 2010 and we have been trying ever since. I've been a nervous wreck!! I know how you feel.. I can't wait to hit the 2nd trimester! I'm about 10 1/2 weeks now. I sill feel great... My only symptom that I've been having is that I have no energy, and feel like I want to nap in the middle of the day.. I have a few times when I've been able to! :) I have been eating a bit more, think I've gained about 2-3lbs at this point. Go in for my NT scan on my B-day on the 22nd, so I'm a little nervous, but very excited to see them again!! 

Chloe- I can't believe how tiny you are!!! I wish I'd be so lucky, but I know I will not!! :haha:

Hope everyone is feeling good


----------



## chloe11

Caligirl - sorry to hear about it mmc. However congrats on ur twinnies!! Not long left till ur in ur second tri woohoo!!!!
I have put on 20lbs or 21lbs though!! And think belly will be really big by the end of the month!!! Hehe! Ill post a pic on Thursday when im 31weeks 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## arj

I kinda was bloated on and off in the 1st tri but still exactly the same as last time with one baby. At 13 weeks I found out it was twins and literally the next day I started growing! Now at 18 weeks Im getting asked when Im due!!!! I have gained around 7kg and at 17 weeks I am measuring and weighing what I did with a singleton at 24 weeks!

Here's me at 17+3 :)
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks 3 days.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Smm3

I have been cramping a lot today and my nauseousness has subsided. I am a nervous wreck. I wish you could take Xanax when your pregnant :haha: Just kidding. Tomorrow can't come soon enough.

Chloe- you look great for having twins! 

Arj- wow you look good to for 17 weeks too, I can't wait to start showing. I think it will ease my mind if I see a bump.

Caligirl- thank you. Good luck on the 22!


----------



## chloe11

Smm3 said:


> I have been cramping a lot today and my nauseousness has subsided. I am a nervous wreck. I wish you could take Xanax when your pregnant :haha: Just kidding. Tomorrow can't come soon enough.
> 
> Chloe- you look great for having twins!
> 
> Arj- wow you look good to for 17 weeks too, I can't wait to start showing. I think it will ease my mind if I see a bump.
> 
> Caligirl- thank you. Good luck on the 22!

thanks hun!!!! hope your cramping eases off hun!!!! and i am glad that the nauseous has stopped  everyday is a new day!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smm3

Yesterday went well! :happydance: Baby A measured 8wk5d, Baby B measured 8wk3d. Both had a strong heartbeat. I feel so relieved. Couldn't be happier! 

Now to wait another 3 weeks before seeing them again...

I hope you are all feeling well.


----------



## Bon18

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if I could join in? I'm having identical twins that are due on the 30th of September... We only found out when we went for our NT last week that we were having twins, which was a huge shock...

How is everyone?


----------



## mommy2010

can i join to please

found out yesterday that im having twins . 
im on 6 weeks pregnant so only 2 yolk sacs were seen 


ultrasound lady said it was too early to see fetal pole or heartbeats so got another scan in 2 weeks . 

did anyone have the same thing happend to them. ?


----------



## zee1984

Hi Im due on also on the 30th of September. 

We found out at our 6week 5 day scan.. it was a shock but an amazing one! 
Currently we have to do futher scans to determine if the babies have a seperating membrane as they may be monochorionic twins.. 

How is everyone feeling? I find that I tend to cramp at least once to twice a week... also my MS is starting to get a lot better :)


----------



## Vicky 76

Hi ladies, I thought I would jump onto this thread..I am 9 weeks pregnant with twins (my first) after my first cycle of IVF. I was shocked but delighted that we are expecting two!! :yellow:

I had my scan on 7th March and they said they could see the 2 sacs and slight heartbeats but I only seen one heartbeat as I was in so much shock! So I am a bit like you mommy2010..still waiting on the next big scan so I can relax..by the way..Im getting huge already!! Anyone else the same?

Love Vicky xx


----------



## mommy2010

Vicky 76 said:


> Hi ladies, I thought I would jump onto this thread..I am 9 weeks pregnant with twins (my first) after my first cycle of IVF. I was shocked but delighted that we are expecting two!! :yellow:
> 
> I had my scan on 7th March and they said they could see the 2 sacs and slight heartbeats but I only seen one heartbeat as I was in so much shock! So I am a bit like you mommy2010..still waiting on the next big scan so I can relax..by the way..Im getting huge already!! Anyone else the same?
> 
> Love Vicky xx



aww i know i worry so much think i need to stop readin up things on the net its making me worse . still only 10 days to go till the scan hopfully both yolk sacs will av turned into 2 lovley fetus.s with hearbeats . i also had to take fertility treatment but clomid (tablets) to get pregnant so was expecting this pregnancy to be my 2nd child but now its 2 n 3 rolled into one lol. bogof deal :) 

only 6 weeks n i feel i look really fat i mean im no slim jim to start with but already i noticed a big diffrence.


xx


----------



## Bon18

zee1984 said:


> Hi Im due on also on the 30th of September.
> 
> We found out at our 6week 5 day scan.. it was a shock but an amazing one!
> Currently we have to do futher scans to determine if the babies have a seperating membrane as they may be monochorionic twins..
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I find that I tend to cramp at least once to twice a week... also my MS is starting to get a lot better :)

Yay someone who shares my due date :) Though at my last scan on Monday one twin was at 12 wks and the other at 11wks 5days so they seem to be doing well...

When are you getting further scans done?


----------



## Smm3

How is everyone feeling? I started getting nervous because my symptoms subsided. No heartburn for a couple days, no nausea, feeling well actually. Anyone else's symptoms start fading in week 12?


----------



## mommy2010

Smm3 said:


> How is everyone feeling? I started getting nervous because my symptoms subsided. No heartburn for a couple days, no nausea, feeling well actually. Anyone else's symptoms start fading in week 12?



symptoms do start to fade from around 12 weeks im 9 n hlf weeks and started to have the odd 2 days break from feeling sick and headaches , still tired alot thou . bet todaywill be another sicky day for me lol. i dnt mind thou just cnt wait til im 12 weeks and am able to use my fetal heartbeat monitor lol thy really are reasureing :)


----------



## ClairHawkins

Hello Ladies I am having twins too! 7th October :hugs: 

I still feel awfull tho ms headaches and virtigo apparantly it gets better about 18 wks x


----------



## Hope4BFP

Smm3 said:


> How is everyone feeling? I started getting nervous because my symptoms subsided. No heartburn for a couple days, no nausea, feeling well actually. Anyone else's symptoms start fading in week 12?

Hi again! Same here, I've feeling almost normal! We have our NT scan this week, on Friday 13th - eek!! Fingers crossed that everything is ok. 

Have you had yours?


----------



## kcoennen

ClairHawkins said:


> Hello Ladies I am having twins too! 7th October :hugs:
> 
> I still feel awfull tho ms headaches and virtigo apparantly it gets better about 18 wks x

Don't suffer!!! I was the same way until I had a check up and told my doctor everything. I was put on Zofran which got rid of my ms and another medicine for headaches. I feel so great ever since I started them. I'm still on the Zofran - I tried not to take it one night last week and it didn't go too well.


----------



## Smm3

Hi hope! I had my NT scan yesterday. Everything went well. The babies looked great, strong heartbeats, moving all around. I just have to wait for the blood work results but the doctor said their numbers were good. I was so nervous, I thought something was wrong because I haven't had any symptoms the past few days. How are you feeling?


----------



## chloe11

Smm3 said:


> Hi hope! I had my NT scan yesterday. Everything went well. The babies looked great, strong heartbeats, moving all around. I just have to wait for the blood work results but the doctor said their numbers were good. I was so nervous, I thought something was wrong because I haven't had any symptoms the past few days. How are you feeling?

glad it all looked well hunni!!!!

dont be nervous, i honestly had no symptoms and still dont at 35weeks preg with my twinnies!!!! not even heartburn, or needing to wee more or nothing! the only thing i have had is a bump and weight gain!!! lol!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hope4BFP

Smm3 said:


> Hi hope! I had my NT scan yesterday. Everything went well. The babies looked great, strong heartbeats, moving all around. I just have to wait for the blood work results but the doctor said their numbers were good. I was so nervous, I thought something was wrong because I haven't had any symptoms the past few days. How are you feeling?

Great news! So happy for you!!

I am nervous too, for the same reason, my symptoms have really dropped off which is always a worry even though I know they ease off around 12 weeks. I have mild occasional nausea and round ligament pain if I stand up or move too quickly - ouch! I end up walking all hunched over like an old woman for a few seconds until it passes! :haha:

What about you?


----------



## Hope4BFP

chloe11 said:
 

> Smm3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi hope! I had my NT scan yesterday. Everything went well. The babies looked great, strong heartbeats, moving all around. I just have to wait for the blood work results but the doctor said their numbers were good. I was so nervous, I thought something was wrong because I haven't had any symptoms the past few days. How are you feeling?
> 
> glad it all looked well hunni!!!!
> 
> dont be nervous, i honestly had no symptoms and still dont at 35weeks preg with my twinnies!!!! not even heartburn, or needing to wee more or nothing! the only thing i have had is a bump and weight gain!!! lol!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Wow Chloe, sounds like an amazing twin pregnancy! I had such an easy pregnancy with DD1, I am hoping for the same this time! [-o&lt;


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi everyone :hi:

Room for another twin mummy-to-be? :)

We found out we are having twins 2 weeks ago and it's just starting to sink in now. It's my first pregnancy so I expected it to be surreal seeing one baby on the screen never mind two! Our twins are DC/DA but they've said there's still a chance they could be identical. We might not know until they are born and see if they look the same etc. Unless we have a boy and girl of course.

Our babies are due on 3rd October which makes me 15+2 today. I'm starting to show more and more everyday. Been taking weekly photos of my bump progression! 

Are you girls going to buy one cot bed or two?

X


----------



## ClairHawkins

kcoennen said:


> ClairHawkins said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies I am having twins too! 7th October :hugs:
> 
> I still feel awfull tho ms headaches and virtigo apparantly it gets better about 18 wks x
> 
> Don't suffer!!! I was the same way until I had a check up and told my doctor everything. I was put on Zofran which got rid of my ms and another medicine for headaches. I feel so great ever since I started them. I'm still on the Zofran - I tried not to take it one night last week and it didn't go too well.Click to expand...

I am too scared to take anything tbh after mc a triplet last week I dont even want to move :nope: Just hoping all the symptoms are a good thing :hugs: Cant wait for my next scan, in fact I cant wait to get to 36 wks I may stop worrying a little!!!!!!!Lots of twins are due its lovely!!!!

I have also put on 6lb in 2 days!!!!:blush: Craving rasberries and strawberries Its costing more than when I smoked lol!


----------



## Smm3

Congratulations BabyBumpHope!

Thanks Chloe! I am still a bit nervous. No symptoms what so ever. Very nerve wracking. Glad to see someone else not have any symptoms with a healthy twin pregnancy.

Hi Hope, how did your NT scan go?


----------



## jessi02006

I am due October 17th but my o.b. is saying probably the beginning of October so we are pretty close together! I am 13 wks. 6 days right now. Mine are identical and I am pretty excited about it. We found out they were twins when I was 6 wk. 1 day. It was pretty shocking but exciting!


----------



## chloe11

My c section is booked on 26th April!!!!!!!! I'll be 37weeks! (well according to my if dates I'll be 36weeks & 2 days!!) sooo nervous yet excited!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smm3

Anyone start feeling any movement from the babies yet? If so, when did you first feel it? I will be 14 weeks and still have not felt anything. Hopefully, this is normal.


----------



## CaliGirl35

I feel a rolling where they must be moving, I get like a lump and its real hard on one side, then on the other.. for the past couple weeks. It happens usually only at night after dinner when I recline back all the way on our recliner sofa.... but I have not yet felt a kick or punch yet either.. that's all I'm feeling. So I would not worry. It will happen soon enough :)

Has anyone who is due is Sept/Oct found out what you are having yet?? I go on Thursday!!! Hope we get to see then! :happydance:


----------



## kcoennen

My actual due date is Sept 1 and I'm having 2 girls. I found out at 16 weeks :)


----------



## 1948LC

kcoennen said:


> My actual due date is Sept 1 and I'm having 2 girls. I found out at 16 weeks :)

Hi 

I very nearly picked Corinne for one of my girls names. Lovely name! xx


----------

